# اللهجة السعودية: ليت انا ابكي منك



## makala

انا لا افهم البيت 'ليت انا ابكي منك ليلة طول عام' في الاطار ليت انا ابكي منك ليلة طول عام واذكرك شخص بعيني ماكمل 

لماذا يريد ان يبكي؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذا يعتمد على السياق. هل هناك شيء قبله أو بعده يوضح لماذا يريد البكاء؟
في السياق المذكور هنا، أنا شخصيا أفهم أنه يريد البكاء لان البكاء يعني أنه لم ينس محبوبه​


----------

